# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  OwnedCore TF2 Server!

## Vengfull

Hey guys,

Added a new server dedicated to TF2!

Going to need a admin for this one so anyone contrib or higher that plays alot and knows how to manage TF2 servers contact me directly!

94.23.213.226:27035

gs.arenahosts.com:27035^0^

----------

